# best location for transducer



## red450r (Jul 13, 2011)

Im getting a depth reading for about 30 seconds of full throttle. What works for yall?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 13, 2011)

My depth readings aren't accurate when I'm running fast either. I figured I'm covering too much bottom for it to keep up.


----------



## red450r (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm only running 24-26, the river here gets muddy real often, I just hate to set it down in shallow water and rip the foot off on a rock, I read the reviews before I bought the lowrance and people were saying it read while running 50mph, which I'm sure is on a prop boat. I have mine mounted on the pod, not sure I have many more options


----------



## fender66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ahh...at 24-26 mph I am reading bottom depths. When I'm at full throttle though, I'm running 50mph and it will read, but not consistently.

Two differences: I'm using Humminbird, and my transducer is mounted to the back of my boat. I'm not sure what the "pod" is, but I'm a bit brain dead this morning.


----------



## red450r (Jul 13, 2011)

Ha. I would be happy to hit 30mph. The pod I was refering to is the float pods you see people weld on the transom. Helps the heavy girl plane a little faster.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 13, 2011)

red450r said:


> Ha. I would be happy to hit 30mph. The pod I was refering to is the float pods you see people weld on the transom. Helps the heavy girl plane a little faster.



Okay...I get the pod thing. Like I said...brain dead today. #-o 

Have you tried calling Lowrance to see if they have any suggestions? You might also want to check out their website for a troubleshooting section. I know HB has one that I've been to several times.


----------



## red450r (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't even think of that


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lower the pod and make sure there's nothing ahead of it disturbing the water. I used to read fine at speed but ended up putting the transducer behind a strake and had to lower it a lot to read at speed.

Jamie


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 5, 2011)

I know this thread is a bit old.. 

Best thing for Ducer's is Vexilar's Alumaducer.. (for an aluminum boat)

https://vexilar.com/pages/accessories/accy_transducers_au.php

I had one on my last rig and it never missed a beat, it would read to .8 and then flash if i got shallower than that, by then you can see the bottom.. Always kept up with my Lowrance and old rig. With the Alumaducer it is just one more thing not hanging over the edge.


----------



## red450r (Aug 5, 2011)

that seems like a great product.


----------

